# Ovulation ?



## Coopdog (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok My bitch started speeding sun the 25th. I progesterone blood tested her thurs 4/5. The results a day later were 8.3. My vet says she most likely ovulated Friday the 6 th? I thought they ovulate at 5 ng? O would guess ovulation was the day of the test.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If the blood was drawn on the 5th and tested at 8.3 then she had already ovulated by the time the blood was drawn, regardless of when the test results were back. So that would be the 5th, or even possibly a day or two before, which is why it's a good idea to test every other day so you can at least pinpoint it to a 1-2 day window.


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

i never did care for these test , never did help me much.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I usually start testing on day 7. That gives me an idea, at least and then I go from there. 10 days is pretty late to start testing, as your test showed- I understand they ovulate at between 4-5 ng.


----------

